# Bulging eyes in Cavs



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I have seen a couple of CKCS lately one was a puppy and the other was 3 years old. They both looked like they had bulging eyes (if that makes sense), is this a medical condition or just something CKCS have sometimes? 
Sandy doesn't look like this at all but maybe she will when she is older? I have googled but couldn't find any information!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are known to potentially suffer eye problems.

Going on GUIDE TO CONGENITAL AND HERITABLE

Cataracts:as in humans, a change in structure of the lens of the eye leading to cloudiness and usually to blindness
Corneal dystrophy: an abnormality of the cornea usually characterized by shallow pits in the surface
Distichiasis: abnormally growing eyelashes
Entropion: an abnormal rolling in of the eyelid
Keratitis sicca: a condition where one or both eyes do not produce a normal amount or type of tears
Microphthalmia: a condition where one or both eyes are too small
Progressive retinal atrophy: a disease where the retina slowly deteriorates, producing night blindness
Retinal dysplasia: a condition where the retina is malformed
I do not want to scare you with this list, after all many cavs never suffer with any of the above. However the information may be of use.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you, I did know that they can suffer from eye problems along with all the other million and one health problems they can get unfortunately! 
I don't find the list scary as many breeds not just the cavs can suffer from these problems, just fingers crossed that Sandy will at least be in good health until her older years (would hope she would be in good health forever but it's not likely with cavs is it )


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

It does no harm to know and be prepared for cavalier specific problems. After all, it may be useful to point things out if a problem occurs to a vet who will not be cavalier specialized. 

However with a cavs lifespan of around 9-14 years I don't see any reason to expect trouble or ill health. This goes for any dog or breed. Simply enjoy your time together


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, I know it's not a laughing matter.....but I read that as "Bulging eyes in Chavs" ! :001_huh:


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh dear,


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

All those health problems are what put me off of CKCS, coz if it was down to personality and suitability Id own one now!!
You can see in some dogs where they have gone wrong though, bulgy eyes, shortened muzzle and domed skull, squishing their poor brains. I wish they bred them so they were plain toy spaniels, meaning just a small version of a cocker/springer. They seem to look best then.


----------

